# Glucosamine Supplements



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Where do you guys get your glucosamine chews?

Our vet used to stock them and we were getting them REALLY cheap, but they're no longer stocking them. I forget the name of the ones we were using.

What kind do you give and where do you guys get a deal on them?

Thanks all.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I just started mine on Next Level, liquid supplement. Buy it at Tractor Supply, labeled for horses and dogs. 
Farnam - Your partner in horse care


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i dont much trust most of the dirt cheap supplements because there have been studies showing some gluc/chondroitin supplements have very little of what they claim in them, and often the bargain brands are guilty of this.

i bite the bullet and get Cosequin DS because its been verified to have what it claims and uses low molecular weight cchondroitin, which is much more absorbable. i often find pretty good deals on ebay, usualy paying around $60-$70 for 250 tablets.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I buy Zukes Hip Action treats (usually via Amazon). I give them to Sigurd just based off the fact that he loves them to death and they smell sooo good.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I was lucky that my girl got great benefit from these supplements. I think some dogs respond better than others. We got really good results with Dasuquin.

Joint and Bone Animal Health Products | Nutramax Laboratories, Inc.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

www.springtimeinc.com


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I buy Joint MAX Triple Strenght Hypoallergenic Granules (960 gm) from entirelypets.com http://www.entirelypets.com/hagranule120.html

They often have sales, free shipping etc.

I just dump a scoop of the granules in with their dinner meal. Both of my dogs are chowhounds, whatever I put in their bowls, they eat up.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

We used the Joint Max triple strength chews, but they didn't seem to help our dogs much, even after increasing the dosage. 

We switched to the Springtime, Inc. joint formula, and have been very pleased with products. Our male is between 10 & 11 years old, and we have really noticed a difference in him.


----------



## DPH (Mar 21, 2010)

I recently spent a few days working at the Detroit Kennel Club benched show. This is a really large event with something like 40,000 visitors over two days. I heard ALOT of conversation about joint and flexibility issues. It was interesting as a brand named Overby Farms kept coming up. They use a cherry extract. No kidding, I heard first hand stories from people saying that their dog could barely walk and now had full flexibility/mobility restored. Personally, I am not sure as my dog hasn't had any issues. Here is a link to their website showing where to get their products online or in stores depending upon where you live Overby Farm - Product Distributors. It seems that chondroitin/glucosamine, although well known, aren't all that effective but I don't have first hand experience with products supplemented with those ingredients.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I use human stuff from Walmart,
Walmart.com: Spring Valley Dietary Supplement Double Strength Glucosamine Chondroitin 240 ct: Vitamins

one in the AM, one in the PM. The dogs eat it right up, so I have never felt the need to get a flavored pet product.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

id look for some third party verification that supplements actually contain what they claim, otherwise, you may just be buying cheap filler ingredients and very little glucosamine and/or chondroitin.


----------



## MickyReese2007 (Mar 7, 2016)

We currently have three German shepherds and a pug that I give Osteo-Pet total joint care tablets to. They have glucosamine and chondroitin and some other healthy ingredients. All three of our big dogs used to have joint problems, but not anymore They aren't the cheapest but we get a good deal when we buy the value size which is a 720ct. Every so often the company emails us a 20% coupon so my cost per tablet is even lower.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I tried a few different things with my older girl, but Dasuquin with MSM worked the best for her. I usually buy it through Chewy or Amazon.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a review of the veterinary (and human) literature on glucosamine -- it's not promising, unfortunately:
What You Know That Ain’t Necessarily So: Glucosamine & Arthritis in Dogs | The SkeptVet


There's more here:
http://skeptvet.com/Blog/?s=glucosamine


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Magwart said:


> Here's a review of the veterinary (and human) literature on glucosamine -- it's not promising, unfortunately:
> What You Know That Ain’t Necessarily So: Glucosamine & Arthritis in Dogs | The SkeptVet
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MickyReese2007 (Mar 7, 2016)

I've seen the skep-vet site before, but I have to go with what my eyes tell me what's happening. They don't whine, limp or stay still all day, now they run and play.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

In my area they sell cosequin DS at BJ's. I used to get it there because the price was good. Haven't bought it in a while since Ranger is only 3 so I don't know the current price but I did see it on the shelf the last time I was at BJ's.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

roxy84 said:


> i dont much trust most of the dirt cheap supplements because there have been studies showing some gluc/chondroitin supplements have very little of what they claim in them, and often the bargain brands are guilty of this.
> 
> i bite the bullet and get *Cosequin DS *because its been verified to have what it claims and uses low molecular weight cchondroitin, which is much more absorbable. i often find pretty good deals on ebay, usualy paying around $60-$70 for 250 tablets.


This is what Finn's trainer recommends and uses for his dogs.
And as Rangers mom wrote,
you can find it at BJ or Cosco.

I haven't given him the supplement yet, thought I'd wait and ask his vet.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I've always used Springtime Inc products for my 16 year old GSD Pasta. I used to give her their Longevity formula but recently she's gotten super picky about eating and I switched to their Advanced Joint chews (they are made with beef liver) Prices are reasonable and they usually have buy two get two free deals on all their products. And their stuff if made right here in Maryland, not China.


----------

